# Your best bass lure



## gman2525 (Feb 16, 2010)

If you had to get rid of all your bass lures except one, which one would you keep. Worms, spinner bait, crank bait, jerk bait,jig, buzz bait, or top water. Mine would be the trick worm. One of the best bait out there.Very versatile, and can fish all the water columns.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

zoom baby brush hog, watermelon red, I know you said one but I would also be torn with a chartreuse spinnerbait with a single Colorado blade. Glad I don't have to make that decision, lol.


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Mine would be a broken back Rapala stick bait.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't bass-fished in a long time but I used to catch a lot on a Mepps spinner.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

First would be the $1.00 chartreuse spinner bait from Walmart and second would be the white trick worm.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

MGuns said:


> First would be the $1.00 chartreuse spinner bait from Walmart and second would be the white trick worm.


Truest running spinnerbait I've fished, my days of paying over a $1 for a spinnerbait are long gone...the black and yellow are good also.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

4" green zoom finesse work on a shaky head


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Watermellon seed lizard.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Zoom Trick Worm in June Bug!!!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Couldn't go without a zoom fluke


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd get rid of the person telling me to get rid of my bass lures. Then keep a 9" chartreuse uncle josh pork eel.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Im partial to my black and chartreuse Berkley worms but Zoom flukes and Zoom finesse worms rate right up there with them. It would be a tough call to decide on just one of them.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

1/2 ounce Terminator Chartreuse and White Spinnerbait


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Tough choice between a spinnerbait or a Zoom lizard.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I think it's safe to say most approve of zoom products...


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

That is A hard 1,between a spinner bait and Zoom finesse worm.Only 1 I guess I would go with the Zoom Finesse worm.It works EVERY WHERE!!!!


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Blue and black jig with a rage craw trailer


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

White zoom trick worm,


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

1/4 oz chrome rattletrap.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Chartreuse spinnerbait


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Zoom Finesse.. watermelon pumpkin seed.. hands down


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Any top water bait :thumbsup:


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Mirrodine


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

purple culprit


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

if i had to pick one it would be a black trick worm. Works in clear to muddy water or cold to hot. But when it's hot I'll fight you if you try to take my frog away


----------



## gman2525 (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you fish it weightless most of the times, or on the bottom


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

MGuns said:


> First would be the $1.00 chartreuse spinner bait from Walmart and second would be the white trick worm.


We're gonna have to go again,, been too long.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Last Sunday with a white trick worm, pair of 7 lbers.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Live Gold fish from Wal-Mart works ever time.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

*bass*



Sequoiha said:


> Last Sunday with a white trick worm, pair of 7 lbers.


Kenny - WOW 7 pounders, nice. We definitely need to get out gain, I thought about you when I put down the white trick worm. Take care brother.


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jig. Black and Blue and trailer


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

green pumpkin trick work


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

drumin80 said:


> Jig. Black and Blue and trailer


I have just got into fishing jigs on the river and I have only had few bites so far on a black and blue jig, but I have hooked two good bass probably in the 3 lb range and lost both before I could get them in the boat. Not sure if I'm not setting the hook hard enough or maybe I need to try it on braided line..? But it does seem to appeal to bigger bass...I'm gonna stick with it through the spring and see what happens. I like using a brush hog trailer on it too.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> I have just got into fishing jigs on the river and I have only had few bites so far on a black and blue jig, but I have hooked two good bass probably in the 3 lb range and lost both before I could get them in the boat. Not sure if I'm not setting the hook hard enough or maybe I need to try it on braided line..? But it does seem to appeal to bigger bass...I'm gonna stick with it through the spring and see what happens. I like using a brush hog trailer on it too.



How you fishing the jig on the river? You not staying hung up? My best guess is to fish it like a plastic worm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Rjw615 said:


> How you fishing the jig on the river? You not staying hung up? My best guess is to fish it like a plastic worm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been using 1/4, 3/16 oz jigs, the smaller ones don't hang up as bad...1/2 oz and above I've had trouble with. Yeah I've been just letting it sink and bumping it on the bottom best I can.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

The Naked Swimmer in Houdini color.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

swim jigs with a paddle tail trailer, senko/type worms.
Going with 10-12" worms this year, along with a variety of crank baits...spent way too much $ on tacklewarehouse, lol


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> I have just got into fishing jigs on the river and I have only had few bites so far on a black and blue jig, but I have hooked two good bass probably in the 3 lb range and lost both before I could get them in the boat. Not sure if I'm not setting the hook hard enough or maybe I need to try it on braided line..? But it does seem to appeal to bigger bass...I'm gonna stick with it through the spring and see what happens. I like using a brush hog trailer on it too.


Some guys use really heavy line, 65+ lb braid. I use what I have spooled on my reel which is never more than 12 mono for around here. When I go south and flip in heavy grass i will upgrade line etc. I use every weight I can find. The smaller ones have worked well for me with black and blue or pumpkin. I try every presentation see what they want when I fish. Swim it or keep it tight to cover. I know that other baits may produced more fish but i love to flip and pitch. When you get that perfect pitch on perfect looking cover and catch fish...makes me happy Also, when they hit it don't be worried about pressure when taking up slack, those fish are use to having prey try and escape when they eat.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

With drumin80 hard to beat a black and blue jig. Also love to fish a glider style jerkbait. Not many fish them so its something different.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Uh, ... a 1/32 oz. white crappie jig. :whistling:


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

Fishing wacky. Unbelievable!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

7M said:


> Fishing wacky. Unbelievable!!


It sure looks stupid, but works great when the bass are shallow, or fishing a pond. I've used that technique for 30 years or more. Great for sight-fishing, too.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

7M said:


> Fishing wacky. Unbelievable!!


Love the wack. My buddy AP laughs when I use it. Haven't caught anything big on the wack, but have caught Bass when others haven't. 

NJD


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wacky worm used to kill at hurricane lake...


----------

